

AskHn:Why hasn't a text-to-mediawiki converter been created? - wturner

I'm wondering if there is some deep technical reason why a text-to-mediawiki markup converter hasn't been created...yet.<p>Or a conversion extension that sits "inside" mediawiki so to speak and lets users type using a WYSIWYG window and then does the conversion after the user hits submit.<p>I was watching a video at the singularity university website and the the person giving the talk challenged anyone to create this in passing.<p>I know there is a mediawiki "usability" initiative but the editor is still a stretch away from people using microsoft word or other similar programs they are accustomed to
======
duskwuff
It's been considered, but nobody has come up with a really good implementation
which doesn't mangle the markup on existing pages when you hit "edit". There
is a FCKEditor extension
([http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:FCKeditor_%28Officia...](http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:FCKeditor_%28Official%29)),
but I'm not sure if it fully satisfies this requirement yet.

